# Very simple: What is a good CHEAP low-lighting fixture for 20 gallons?



## fjf888 (Sep 28, 2007)

There aren't many. Most of the 20 gallon fixture have crappy reflectors meant for an entry level hobbyist doing a fish only tank. If you're a DIY person this may work for you.

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

1x36 would be all you need.

Another alternative might be a single strip t5 light such as this. 

http://www.amazon.com/Db-Solarmaxhe-Single-Strip-10000k/dp/B003I5SITY

You may need to mount a little higher for better spread and less intensity.

Fred


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Brooder lamps.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs.html

Possibly the cheapest and easiest DIY you'll find. Two of them, with 23w CFL bulbs, will cost you $20-25 from Home Depot or Lowe's, and will easily get you good low light.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I am going to hang this over my 29g, it will work for a 20L too: http://www.specialty-lights.com/960345.html

I figure I can find a couple large L brackets at Home Depot nice and cheap to mount to my wall and hang this light from.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

kevmo911 said:


> Brooder lamps.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs.html
> 
> Possibly the cheapest and easiest DIY you'll find. Two of them, with 23w CFL bulbs, will cost you $20-25 from Home Depot or Lowe's, and will easily get you good low light.


Brooder lamps?

Kinda hard to find out what you're talking about with a link to a very long thread.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

A brooder lamp is designed to be a heat lamp and has about as good a reflector shape as you can get for a CFL bulb. They're what the guy is using to test the PAR in the pictures halfway down the first page. Google brooder lamp for pics and prices.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, I see it now, it's the 2nd. page post 21. I saw it the first time, but didn't know what I was supposed to be looking for.

Not sure how cost efficent that would be on a 2 foot long tank though. You'd need 2 I would think, but if you could get them for that price then it might be ok. Online prices seemed higher, but I didn't look long.

I think the 2 foot T5 strips at HD are about 17 bucks.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

aman74 said:


> I think the 2 foot T5 strips at HD are about 17 bucks.


The strips themselves are cheap, but they are pretty much just bare. You need to wire them to a ballast and mount them with a reflector.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

+1 on the brooder lamps, as I've always just called them shop lights. Cheap cheap cheap and work great. Easily customizable with cheap CFL bulbs of different wattages. I light my tank up with three of them and personally like the look of them over a bar-style light fixture.

If you want even cheaper than that, Lowes and HD always have them in bins and there are usually dented and dinged ones in there. They'd probably give you an even cheaper price.


----------



## laughing (Mar 20, 2011)

I really love the brooder lamps! I looked some up, those are really good prices. It seems I buy everything for my aquarium at Home Depot!  

I might just buy the full hood for my 20 because the lights are perfect for low lighting. They're not much but provide enough spread wattage to do the task. But I think I might get one of those lights to add a little "extra" in case I need it.

You guys are SO helpful!


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

ktownhero said:


> The strips themselves are cheap, but they are pretty much just bare. You need to wire them to a ballast and mount them with a reflector.


Ahh, I didn't know they didn't have a ballast.

They do have the full shop lights though with reflectors and electrical for not much more.

Both good options, it just seems like the brooders would be harder to make look nice as far as rigging up something to hang them from, etc... I'd love to see some pictures from those of you who are using them.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Get an incandescent hood and add Wal-Mart screw-in aquarium bulbs (2110AQ) or daylight CFL twists, depending on the light level you want. Cheap and looks fine on a standard 20H.

Some options:

[Ebay Link Removed]

http://www.bigalsonline.com/product...53&tabIndex=1&selectSkuGoButton=Go&tc=default


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

aman74 said:


> Both good options, it just seems like the brooders would be harder to make look nice as far as rigging up something to hang them from, etc... I'd love to see some pictures from those of you who are using them.


This is the best picture I've got of my shop light set up hanging from my conduit hanger. Little dark but you get the idea.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used this light http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/112294-hd-worklight-light-fixture.html for several months over a 10 gallon tank, but it would work over bigger tanks too. Now it hangs in my garage work area as a real work light.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

g33tar said:


> This is the best picture I've got of my shop light set up hanging from my conduit hanger. Little dark but you get the idea.


I love that tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Your local hydroponics shop will have, or can order, a 24" T5HO strip light and a very good reflector for under $50.00


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Your local hydroponics shop will have, or can order, a 24" T5HO strip light and a very good reflector for under $50.00


Or get it directly from specialty-lights.com


Sent via Android


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Could get an odyssea 2x24w t5ho fixture off aquabid or topdogsellers on eBay for around $40-50. I have the 4x24 on my 29 and love it. Just swap the bulbs that come with it for some zoomed's or geisemmann's and you'll be good


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

2 or 4 T5HO bulbs over a 30" tank isn't "low light" though


----------

